# Birthday Present Suggestions......



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I have two 1 year old birthdays coming up over the next couple of months and am looking for ideas for presents. I've looked at some of the puzzle type toys but have no experience with these. Do any of your dogs like these? If so, which ones? Or, do you have any other ideas for great doggy presents?

Thanks!
Alanna


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

My Hav loves this! It is the #1 dog toy on Amazon: squirrel puzzle toy

Amazon.com: Kyjen PP01056 Hide-A-Squirrel Pet Toy, Large: Pet Supplies


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I ordered this one for Brody for his birthday. I haven`t gotten it yet. I didn`t order from here, I ordered from a Canadian retailer since it never lets me order from the US Amazon.

http://www.nina-ottosson.com/DogTwister-Plastic-2.php

Amazon.com: Nina Ottosson DogTwister Interactive game: Pet Supplies


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

The flat stuffingless toys that look like squirrels, racoons, fox..... I gave them to Kip and Sadie for Christmas and they absolutley LOVE them. I am constantly throwing them and breaking up the arguements between them because one has the animal that the other one wants and vice versa.... made the rest of the toys in the basket be forgotten about for over a month now...... Also give Bully Sticks mine go crazy when they know I have picked them up, which somehow they always know before I take them out of the bag from the store.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi LOVES all squeaky toys, and I usually get him the "Skineez" (unstuffed) ones, becuase he doesn't destroy them as fast.

We've had a couple of the puzzle toys. The problem with them is that I smart dog like Kodi learns them VERY fast, and then they are just an expensive way to feed him.:biggrin1:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie loves squeaky toys, sherpa toys, and Kong tennis balls. She LOVES her balls. Lizzie does not have very good problem solving skills so her puzzle is frustrating to her. Yesterday I threw the tennis ball and it bounced and landed on the dining room chair and she could not figure out that she had to move to the side of the chair to get it. She's not brilliant, but she is cute!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

When I throw the tennis ball for Gracie, she just looks at me like I'm crazy. When I throw it for Nola, her BFF and a shepherd mix, Gracie will run after Nola, but not after the ball. She could care less about the ball, she just wants to play with the dog. 

So, the point of this story is that the best toy to give a Hav is another Hav!

eace:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That is SO cute! Kodi's BFF is a GSD, and they spend many happy hours chasing around together at the beach or on walks in the woods. Kodi is very good on the leash, and doesn't pull UNTIL we get onto Buddy's street. Then, unless he's in his no-pull harness, he will pull all the way to Buddy's house!:biggrin1:


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I second Dog Twister if they don't already have it. . .Isabella LOVES it . Happy Birthday!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

One my guys like is the Pet Stages monkey - I think Whimsy's mom is the one that first talked about these. Very good size, quite sturdy, good squeakers. Finn has managed to chew the ears and tail off all of the ones we have though. He destroys most toys. I like Skineez too, except he managed to chew into them and pull the squeakers out.

http://www.amazon.com/Petstages-Stuffing-Plush-Squeak-Monkey/dp/B0024E9IVM


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> One my guys like is the Pet Stages monkey - I think Whimsy's mom is the one that first talked about these. Very good size, quite sturdy, good squeakers. Finn has managed to chew the ears and tail off all of the ones we have though. He destroys most toys. I like Skineez too, except he managed to chew into them and pull the squeakers out.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Petstages-Stuffing-Plush-Squeak-Monkey/dp/B0024E9IVM


Kodi considers the surgical removal of squeakers to be the first thing on the agenda for EVERY new toy!ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> One my guys like is the Pet Stages monkey - I think Whimsy's mom is the one that first talked about these. Very good size, quite sturdy, good squeakers. Finn has managed to chew the ears and tail off all of the ones we have though. He destroys most toys. I like Skineez too, except he managed to chew into them and pull the squeakers out.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Petstages-Stuffing-Plush-Squeak-Monkey/dp/B0024E9IVM


This is the one squeaker toy that Tucker doesn't destroy. He loves for me to pitch it and he runs to get it. Like Karen's Kodi, the squeaker is the first thing he goes after on the Skinneez. Over a period of a few weeks the Skinneez is in shreds.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*Reporting back......*

Just want to report back that this monkey has been the favorite! Thanks so much to all of you for the suggestions. Baxter's b-day is in April, so I'll be looking for more then!!

Thanks!
Alanna


----------

